# Who are the most powerful and most evil Nintendo villains?



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't see too many Nintendo character discussions here. Let's start one.

What Nintendo villain do you find to be the most powerful? And which Nintendo villain do you find to be the worst (in terms of how evil they are)? Please use spoilers since not everybody played these games. You may name what characters you find to be powerful and/or evil, but if you want to explain why, it has to be in a spoiler.



Spoiler: Most powerful - Bowser



In my opinion, I would say that Bowser would be the most poweful Nintendo villain, despite being part of a game series marketed towards children rather than a more mature audience. The reason being is that he has brute strength, ability to breathe fire, and can even use magic as long as he has the power stars. Not only that, but he's been defeated by a super-powered human being several times, but he still comes back. I mean, some games he is defeated big time, and there are some where he dies. Today, he's still alive. One of the most amazing achievements was that he fell into a black hole in Super Mario Galaxy (which is highly destructive) and survived. Other Nintendo villains couldn't even withstand their fates, but Bowser can survive worse. I can understand the real reason why that was the case, but judging by how Nintendo was producing these games, I can infer that Bowser is even more powerful than other video game characters.





Spoiler: Most evil - Ganondorf



In terms of most evil, I would definitely not say Bowser. Even if he is more powerful than the other villains (from what I know), and even if he's more evil than the other Mario characters, he's not that bad compared to a lot of the Nintendo villains. In fact, compare him to the Disney villains, he's not as bad as the majority of them. But if you ask me about Ganondorf, I wouldn't say the same. Even if I only played some of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker (as well as all of Ocarina of Time), I wouldn't know much, but his actions in Ocarina of Time clearly show how cruel he was. But then again, he's one of the generic villains that just want more power (though one of the more evil ones).


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Kamek, especially if you play either of the Yoshi's Island games. Constant mini-boss and some of his lairs can be annoying(especially in New Island, and the last world 6 fortress where he flies in and out of the background). As for evil.

Powerful, hm. I guess I will agree on Bowser for now until I give it more though.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not sure how to add spoilers so I won't go into massive detail. Can the master hand be considered a villain? I find it pretty damn evil how this floating hand holds so much power....
I would agree with Bowser, for similar reasons to you. And Tom Nook has got to be considered some sort of evil villain....putting on this cute appearance while exploiting the character


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Ganondorf for both


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd rather run into Bowser and/or Ganondorf in a dark alley than Mike Tyson. Just saying.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Obviously it's these guys!










Because you're led to believe they befriend Starfy and co at the end of the game, and they play such a big role in the story, I'm gonna have to call shenanigans on that, since, should they make a sequel to the game, they might turn out to be just manipulating our humble heroes for an easy conversion of both Bunnera and Pufftop!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2016)

Phyllis. If you cancel that letter one more bloody time...


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 1, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Spoiler: Obviously it's these guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o: i love starfy



Spoiler



anyway the most evil and powerful villain i think is fawful from Mario & Luigi : Bower's Inside Story. he manages to easily conquer both bowser's castle and peach's castle. he does things in a more tactical manner and isn't as hotheaded and brash as our protagonist, Bowser. he survived exploding after being shot out of Bowser's castle, and to be honest, he's probably not dead, even after the end of M&L:BiS.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 3, 2016)

Resetti... he has the power to make kids cry and break the 4th wall by talking about the game itself


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2016)

I think I might have to go with Demise for both. While I love Bowser and all and agree that the things that he has done in terms of power and surviving and pretty immense, I feel it's unfair to give it to him because Nintendo likes to twist and alter the happenings of Bowser because of the kiddish nature of Mario as well as how versatile it is. 

However, Demise is basically the source of all evil in the universe of Zelda. He had to be imprisoned by Hylia, but broke out of his prison essentially on his own. He can create dimensions that he can teleport himself and others to. He is also in essence every incarnation of Ganondorf. Through the curse he placed upon his.. demise.. his spirit inhabits what will become the King of Evil we know as Ganondorf. Without him, there would be no Ganondorf.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 5, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> o: i love starfy



Finally, somepony I can relate to!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 5, 2016)

Ogura from the Starfy GBA games. For crying out loud, he has caused many storms in Pufftop, and kidnapped Starfy's mother at the beginning of the second game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2016)

Fangsun said:


> I think I might have to go with Demise for both. While I love Bowser and all and agree that the things that he has done in terms of power and surviving and pretty immense, I feel it's unfair to give it to him because Nintendo likes to twist and alter the happenings of Bowser because of the kiddish nature of Mario as well as how versatile it is.
> 
> However, Demise is basically the source of all evil in the universe of Zelda. He had to be imprisoned by Hylia, but broke out of his prison essentially on his own. He can create dimensions that he can teleport himself and others to. He is also in essence every incarnation of Ganondorf. Through the curse he placed upon his.. demise.. his spirit inhabits what will become the King of Evil we know as Ganondorf. Without him, there would be no Ganondorf.



Thanks for telling me how Ganondorf got his evil forms. We knew he was the oldest Zelda villain, but his human form was first seen in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 5, 2016)

Most powerful: I'd say Zant is a great candidate. The whole twilight thing really screwed over the world. Foes that are basically immune to everything besides Link. Any villain who has enough power that only one person has any chance of even slightly stopping him is something to respect in this discussion.

Joking aside, Arceus' portrayal in the movie is something to fear. The power to dismantle and destroy the world entirely, and start everything over from dust? That's some real "over 9000" power.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 5, 2016)

I would choose for giygas to be honest...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 6, 2016)

Jetix said:


> I would choose for giygas to be honest...
> 
> View attachment 185230



just add most legitimately terrifying too


----------



## lars708 (Oct 6, 2016)

Nabbit.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2016)

most powerful I'm not really sure but most evil I'd say Ganondorf, he's the only popular villain (or is he) who actually looks so evil and scary. there are other scarier Nintendo villains (Andross, Mother Brain, Giygas), they appeared in less games and are less popular

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Nabbit.



Nabbit is cool (and cute) despite being a filthy thief! he deserves his own game and I'd Join a Nabbit fanclub~


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 9, 2016)

star dream has the power to destroy literally everything in existance


most evil is isabelle

the project isnt even close to my ****ing HOUSE

jk lysandre wanted to eradicate the human race lol


----------

